# Fly for fun



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

no need to be bashful, everyone has to start somewhere, bring em' on we'll help ya best we can.   

Besides, the fish will hit some really ugly flies anyway. We fuss over them way more than most fish do.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

x2, post them up.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

> Besides, the fish will hit some really ugly flies anyway. We fuss over them way more than most fish do.


Preach on brother!!! I've seen some fish hit pure crap and wouldn't touch a "pretty" fly. That's when I decided to tie for ease and closeness, sacrificing steps that created perfection.

But, with that said...I really admire a great fly tier.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Give me an hour just charging the camera!


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

#1


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

#2


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

#3


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

#4


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

#5


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

That is some crazy stuff. And by crazy, I mean fun/cool of course. Number 2 reminds me of a fly called the Dentist. The guys said he ties it with his neighbors dog hair. 

How do they ride in the water. Rightside up? Upside down? You can test them in the sink if you tie a piece of thread to them if you can't get out on the water. And what size hook(s)? Looks like 3/0 or better.

They all look fun. Number 4 looks a little stiff.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

I really dont know how they ride but ill let you know tomorrow! ;D


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool. I tie a lot of flies and I always hate to comment on how good they work until I see what they do in the water. Sideways is usually not good!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

they are bit different I'd say, interesting colors too and understandably a bit rough.   Of the bunch I like #5 the best. 

If you're  open to some advice, I'd suggest using less material, especially with hackles. Some patterns like decivers and whistlers or large offshore type files you're going for bulk so using nearly full length hackles all the way to the downy base gets you that profile. However, the thicker quills at that part of the feather can get unwieldy to tie and gets worse the more feathers you use. Generally, you'll want to snip the feather above the downy part where the quill starts to get hair thin. You'll be able to layer them for density and still be able to tie them in neatly. 

Along those lines and maybe its just the photo's but it looks like you're using a very coarse thread too, like maybe rod wrapping thread or something. 210 denier flat waxed nylon is probably good for 90% of the flies most people tie. Regardless, thinner thread makes it easier to layer on varying material without building up too quickly on the hook shank.

In general, I would read up on the different parts of a fly(head, collar, body & tail) as well as the typical types of materials that are used for each part. One of the cool things about fly tying is that there are no immutable rules, but there are some general principles that should be followed to minimize material fouling in the bend of the hook or to get the fly to track in the water the way you want it.  

Fortunately for us saltwater guys, some of the best tried and true patterns are very easy to tie like seaducers, lefty's deceivers and clousers or minor variations on those. Become competent at tying those and you'll be well on your way. Keep at it and most importantly have fun.


----------

